# Old fart/dimwhit need to know how to post pics post PB



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm not into all this stuff so how can I post pics now after Photobucket have got the arseache please


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Use the "Upload attachment" facility in each reply & browse to the pic you want to use on your PC.
Hoggy.


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

register with "postimage" that's who i use now,


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Use the "Upload attachment" facility in each reply & browse to the pic you want to use on your PC.
> Hoggy.


Where about sis the upload attachments facility ? Can't see it on my iPad


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Use the "Upload attachment" facility in each reply & browse to the pic you want to use on your PC.
> ...


Bottom left Andy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Yeah I did it  My old S4 Biturbo


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

rusTTy_racer said:


> Yeah I did it  My old S4 Biturbo


Hi, [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Every time I try and do it says file too large :?:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Allspeed said:


> Every time I try and do it says file too large :?:


Hi, Try this.

http://www.picresize.com/

Hoggy.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I always use the Snipping Tool that comes with Windows to cut-copy-save images, never the original picture. Comes with MS Windows as a standard tool and it's easy enough to use. Click on Snip, outline what you want, then save the image to the desktop.

From there it's just "upload the attachment", "Browse.." double-click the image saved on your desktop and then click the "Add the File" button and you're done. Easy!  Just remember if you have a series of pictures, load them in reverse order (10, 9, 8...) since the last image you upload will be the first one displayed.

Now that Photobucket is toast, it's the smart way to go so we don't lose our project pics.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Use the "Upload attachment" facility in each reply & browse to the pic you want to use on your PC.
> Hoggy.


Didn't know this button existed! Just tried it successfully, woo hoo!! I had to reduce the size of my photo a lot on my phone, as it was far too big, but got there in the end. Easy when you know how!!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Way to go Karen  I'll see if we can increase the size limit - depends on overheads and the connection speed may be a problem for some but I'll look into it


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Fabarooney looks like my stupidity has helped after all :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

John-H said:


> Way to go Karen


[smiley=thumbsup.gif] It's actually less of a faff than Photobucket, even with having to resize my pics.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

rusTTy_racer said:


> Fabarooney looks like my stupidity has helped after all :lol: :lol:


I thank you for your stupidity, :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Good news. The upload size should now be unlimited, so you should have no need to reduce the size - apart from your connection speed which you may find slow for a massive photo on mobile for example. Any problems let us know.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Excellent news John, thank you.


----------

